# Share the gift of Archery this Christmas Season. What are YOU doing for the future?



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Share the gift of archery this Christmas Season. Purchase a Youth Bow and not only support a local child but support

Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids









The youth of today are the FUTURE OF AMERICA, and will determine the fate of conservation and outdoor sports, including hunting.

What are YOU doing for the future?

Ted Nugent had a dream: To further the conservation vision of his hero Fred Bear. Following Fred's direction on their last hunt together, Ted created this incredibly successful Kamp for children to learn about nature and man together. A 100% volunteer 501C3 non-profit corporation. Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids is operated by qualified families and individuals who deeply care about children and their futures. Every child is treated with love, affection and spiritual guidance by our dedicated volunteers. Lessons in resource stewardship, individual accountability, the Ten Commandments, the Golden Rule, Hunter Safety and law, International Bow Education (IBEP) and basic lessons in life are driven home in an open, honest, caring setting in the wild. Two weekends each summer for kids 11-16 will touch will touch them deeply for up-grade. True North.

Offering the Great Outdoors and Hunting as POSITIVE ALTERNATIVES to the use of drugs and alcohol.

A portion of every purchase goes directly to the Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids, a 501c3 non-profit organization.

To Shop, Save, Support
Visit
www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

*Price matching on your archery gear.*

We are committed to providing you with archery, bowhunting and hunting gear you need at the lowest prices every day. Everything! So if you find a lower advertised price on an identical product, tell us and we will match it.

The Ultimate Shop Zone! Click Here www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com to shop for Ted Nugent Tested & Ted Nugent Approved Hunting Gear and not only save money but also protect your American family outdoor dream. A portion of every purchase goes directly to the Ted Nugent Kamp for Kids, a 501c3 non-profit organization.








We appreciate your support & dedication to keeping the Spirit of the Wild Dream alive. Check back often, new items added daily!


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Still Time to Come, Shop, Save, Support. 

Visit www.tednugentsspiritwildmall.com


----------

